# BW TEAL



## WOODIE13 (Aug 11, 2021)

Saw the first ones of the year yesterday here, time is ticking.


----------



## across the river (Aug 11, 2021)

Saw three yesterday morning.  If it’s like most years they will all have long passed through here before September.  Never fails, you get covered up with BWT in August,  and every other duck in February.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 11, 2021)

We see a lot during September, just no teal season.

Pick up some during our October split


----------



## flatsmaster (Aug 11, 2021)

I’ve seen a couple of groups while fishing in east central Florida …. I sure do enjoy missing them


----------



## Wire Nut (Aug 11, 2021)

Several around Commerce


----------



## Hammockben1 (Aug 11, 2021)

Just a question, if one is looking for bw teal, what areas would be a common area to see them at?  I've been going out here and there around marsh and I can't seem to locate any.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 11, 2021)

Just about anywhere from beaver ponds, shallow marshy lakes/ponds, to rivers.  Key is scouting.  They are here today and gone tomorrow for the most part, scouting is key.

Find duck weed and hydrilla/grass and you normally will see some.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 14, 2021)

Saw around 3 dozen BWT this morning here while scouting for geese, they will be gone tomorrow more than likely.


----------



## across the river (Aug 14, 2021)

Hammockben1 said:


> Just a question, if one is looking for bw teal, what areas would be a common area to see them at?  I've been going out here and there around marsh and I can't seem to locate any.



Honestly, it is a waste of time to really worry about it before the season.  The day before you plan to go, scout for them.  Typically shallow water with some vegetation, large  flat on the lake, a big pond with some weeds, etc....  If you find some, there is a 50/50 chance that they will fly in the next morning when you go back.  Honestly, the most success I  had with them was when I was younger and in a position that I could go everyday for the two weeks.  Set up for geese  and stick a group of hen mallard decoys out to the side so they are visible and you would often have some just show up out of nowhere a couple or three times over the season out of the blue.  They decoy very well, so being visible is key, which is why I think geese decoys help if you are on bigger water.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 14, 2021)

They really like spinners also.

But they are also one of the farthest migrating ducks, Canada to South America in a month

https://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Blue-winged_Teal/overview


----------



## Hammockben1 (Aug 14, 2021)

This is the area I've been watching. I have seen several different types of birds in there.


----------



## kingfish (Aug 14, 2021)

If you have any access to flooded cattle pastures, I'd start looking there and hope that they remain flooded until early teal.  All the tiny invertebrates that wash out of the grass and soil are duck candy.  Plus, when you consider a teal feeds by tipping up, they can only feed half their body size.  Those flooded pastures are perfect.  Not a guarantee, but I'm sure going to look and glass some spots.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Aug 15, 2021)

Got a few around my place now. Put in a couple of holes this weekend and hope to get some free water soon. Watched a flock eating bugs out the bushes on a Saint Simons golf course pond yesterday.


----------



## larry777 (Aug 18, 2021)

Fenderbuilt27 said:


> Is this a BW? Looks like it to me but I haven’t seen that many.


Wood duck


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 18, 2021)

Hen woodie.

Don't forget to get your teal tags gentlemen!


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 20, 2021)

Got mine yesterday


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 21, 2021)

king killer delete said:


> Got mine yesterday



This year's tags look really sweet!


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 21, 2021)

Did you use your preference points on the teal tags?


----------



## ucfireman (Aug 21, 2021)

Teal tags?
Is this the Federal stamp? Or something different?


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Aug 22, 2021)

www.toetagsllc.com.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 22, 2021)

Looks like a big push according to this, I'm sure teal are mixed in.

https://birdcast.info/


----------



## ucfireman (Aug 22, 2021)

So the tags are if you are traveling between states or countries?
I don't remember seeing anything in the Ga regs requiring tagging birds. But I'm still new to this migratory waterfowl stuff.


----------



## jNick (Aug 22, 2021)

You have to use the federal if the birds have flown over state lines with the last two days. State tags for residential birds. You’ll be able to tell the difference by size.


----------



## flatsmaster (Aug 22, 2021)

No teal tags is a running joke … nothing special needed to shoot teal that is not required to kill any duck !!!


----------



## ucfireman (Aug 23, 2021)

Kind of like spark plugs for a diesel or the old one, "exhaust fluid" that is now a real thing.


flatsmaster said:


> No teal tags is a running joke … nothing special needed to shoot teal that is not required to kill any duck !!!


Thanks.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 23, 2021)

ucfireman said:


> So the tags are if you are traveling between states or countries?
> I don't remember seeing anything in the Ga regs requiring tagging birds. But I'm still new to this migratory waterfowl stuff.


You ever see a GW with a thermometer? That’s the way they checked to see what bird you killed first under the point system


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 23, 2021)

Or a magnet.


----------



## GTMODawg (Aug 24, 2021)

king killer delete said:


> You ever see a GW with a thermometer? That’s the way they checked to see what bird you killed first under the point system




Never saw a duck carrying one but I have seen Mr. Greenjeans with one...and watched them use it LOL.  The point system SUCKED!


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 26, 2021)

WOODIE13 said:


> Did you use your preference points on the teal tags?



No, after age 65 you can get them without using any points.  One advantage to being old.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 26, 2021)

flatsmaster said:


> No teal tags is a running joke … nothing special needed to shoot teal that is not required to kill any duck !!!



You gonna get someone in trouble!


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 26, 2021)

MudDucker said:


> No, after age 65 you can get them without using any points.  One advantage to being old.


The older you get the more tags you get called go hunt Georgia yesterday to get my deer harvest record and when I told the lady I needed a waterfowl license to to prove I had done my hip she issued me ten more tags on the spot!


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Aug 26, 2021)

I got 3 GW tags but no BW tags at Walmart last night. Last 3 they had. Man said I was lucky to get those cause they had gotten lost under some 12 gauge flats and he had to move them cause they had another big shipment coming in.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Aug 27, 2021)

Man, I hope I don't get a hole in my waders after the stuff I'm going through in this thread. Knee boots weren't high enough.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Aug 27, 2021)

If you don’t know Ryan Wardens story then you should check into it..


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 27, 2021)

Might not be a bad idea to get a snorkel just in case


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 27, 2021)

This might hold them up long enough to get your teal tags in order


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 29, 2021)

Danny Leigh said:


> Man, I hope I don't get a hole in my waders after the stuff I'm going through in this thread. Knee boots weren't high enough.


??


----------



## WaterwackerSiah (Sep 8, 2021)

Just three more days! Anyone seeing any good numbers? I'm going to hunt blind Saturday


----------



## WOODIE13 (Sep 8, 2021)

Had 3 dozen scream by the goose decoys yesterday in WV,  they are on their way


----------



## jdgator (Sep 8, 2021)

Mexican Squealer said:


> If you don’t know Ryan Wardens story then you should check into it..View attachment 1100520


I know Rocky Leflore. Hunted with them plenty of times at his place in Greenwood, Mississippi. Natural born jokester.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Sep 8, 2021)

Cool, love his podcasts...


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Sep 8, 2021)

Bunch of birds in the salt....


----------



## Hammockben1 (Sep 8, 2021)

Mexican Squealer said:


> Bunch of birds in the salt....


I'm heading to the Salt this weekend.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Sep 19, 2021)

Definitely a few teal pushing through the Ohio river valley, but we only ended up with a BWT, a GWT, 2 woodies and a first squirrel.  Lots of shooting and missing, didn't  have any experienced shooters, all 6 to 12, but they had fun despite it.

Treated them to grilled burgers, chips and cookies.

It was hot too, way too hot for an old fat man?


----------



## WOODIE13 (Sep 19, 2021)

Here's my buddy's daughter with her first squirrel, she had him clean it and cook it for her there and then.

Fried up the duck hearts for the kids as well.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 20, 2021)

Well, there are a few down.  My hunting buddy's brother got killed in a wreck last week, so I called in a favor to take him to a duck hunt on an easy farm pond.  Some blue wings ain't gonna answer roll call.  The guy said he had a bunch of teal.  Some of them teal that came later were so big that they looked like mallards.  That will make an old man's nerves go bad.


----------

